# 7A28 Into 7A38 Will Go!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Item 290605841638

7A28 in a 7A38? :lookaround:

Reminds me of the old Tribsa and Norvins!

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> 7A28 Into 7A38 Will Go!


That was never in any doubt, Mike.









Without the Day/Date complication, which adds almost a millimetre to the overall thickness of the movement, it's easy-peasy.

It's whether the reverse is true - the frequently asked and sometime debated question:



> Will a 7A38 movement fit in a 7A28 case ?


Remember this one from last year ? ....

Where someone had shoe-horned a 7A38-706A dial /movement into a 7A28-7040 case, fitted with a 7A38-706A case-back ? :hammer:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52954&hl=706A&st=30 and this earlier / parallel thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53256


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Item 290605841638
> 
> 7A28 in a 7A38? :lookaround:


I was going to give that listing a quick mention in the '7A38 Franken' thread, but then decided I couldn't be arsed. :lazy:










It's pretty obvious what it is, and that's a JDM (note printing of CHRONOGRAPH) 7A28-7040 fitted with the wrong case-back ....










.... off a *Korean-built* (the eBay seller is Korean) gold-tone 7A38-7060 - like this one:



















(Note the lack of 'Japan' printed at the bottom of the dial near the 7 o'clock baton.) :blind:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the casual way the 7A28 has been "thrown" into the casing with very little lining up even. I knew it would fit by the way, I was just seeing if you were awake! :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Item 290605841638
> ...


What did actually catch my attention more in that listing was the all-Titanium 7T42-7A10:










Note the over-sized square-off pushers; dial / hand colours; the all-Titanium construction, including the case-back:



















It occured to me what a striking resemblence this watch bears to the ultra-rare all-Titanium 7A38-7030. :umnik2:

Remember this thread ? The Rarest And Most Expensive Seiko 7Axx Of Them All ?










Remember also, that there were a couple of other examples mentioned in that thread - fitted with wrong bracelets ? :huh:










Just wondering what parts might be interchangable between them (besides the bracelet). :think:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I like the casual way the 7A28 has been "thrown" into the casing with very little lining up even.


.... And the lume pip missing from the bezel, and the grotty condition of the lume on the 12 through 2 o'clock batons. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Item 290605841638
> 
> 7A28 in a 7A38? :lookaround:


Holy cr*p !  Did you see that 'For Spares or Repairs' 7A28 / 7T42 job lot pair of non-runners sold for *$172.00* US ? :shocking:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290605841638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Note to self. Scour the parts box for Seiko bits! :lookaround:

Mike


----------

